# Schladming, Steiermark, Enns



## Rudi2000 (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich werde dieses Jahr Weihnachten und Sylvester bei einem Skiurlaub in Schladming, Steiermark verbringen.
Kennt jemand die Angelsituation oder hat Links, wo man etwas über Preise usw. herausfinden kann?
Gruß, Rudi


----------



## gismowolf (25. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rudi2000 !
Im Winter wirst Du bei uns in Österreich vermutlich kein Glück
haben,in einer Forellenstrecke angeln zu können,da die meisten Gewässer um diese Zeit zumindest zur Hälfte (im beidseitigen Uferbereich)zugefroren sind.Außerdem haben Bachforellen,Saiblinge und Regenbogner gesetzliche Schonzeit.
Einzige Ausnahme wäre die Äsche,die in dieser Zeit in den sonnigen Mittagsstunden gerne auf Blue Dun oder ähnliche Fliegen auf Hakengröße 16-18 gebunden , steigt.
Sieh Dir mal diesen link an,ich könnte mir vorstellen,daß Du als Gast sicher gerne die Erlaubnis bekommst,einen Versuch zu wagen.Aber vergiß nicht , Spikes anzuschnallen,sonst könnte es sein,daß Du ein ungewolltes Bad nimmst und das wäre in dieser Jahreszeit fatal! http://www.tetter.com/fischer.htm
Ein kräftiges Petri Heil aus dem Hausruckwald wünscht
gismowolf


----------



## HuchenAlex (26. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Rudi,

"gismowolf" hat recht, Forellen wirst Du um diese Zeit nicht angeln können.
Die Enns hat allerdings streckenweise einen sehr guten Huchenbestand, dafür wäre die Zeit ideal.
Ich fische selber in der Enns auf Huchen, allerdings viel weiter stromab (Ennstal in Oberösterreich), kann Dir also leider nicht sagen, ob in der Gegend Schladming Huchenfischerei möglich ist. 
Ich kenne in der Steiermark erst im Gesäuse (Admont / Liezen) ein Revier, wo Lizenzen erhältlich sind.

Die Lizenzpreise sind allerdings einigermaßen happig und die Erfolgsaussichten bei einem Versuch auf eigene Faust eher gering. 

Grüße aus OÖ,
Alex


----------



## Rudi2000 (26. Oktober 2003)

Danke für Eure Antworten.
Huchen-Angeln wäre schon eher was für mich, mit der Fliege habe ich leider noch nicht geangelt. Was die Schonzeit angeht könnte ich womöglich noch bis zum 1.1. auf Regenbogenforelle gehen und die ganze Zeit über auf Huchen. Aber bei den Erfolgsaussichten lasse ich die Angelsachen wohl doch besser zuhause.
Gruß, Rudi


----------

